# DirecTV adding items to my bill without permission



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know there was a thread about this 5-6 years ago but it's happening again and it isn't right. I just had my service moved to our new house and told them specifically that I didn't want the protection plan. On my second monthly bill (I have paperless billing but usually check it each month unless the amount is what I expect), there was a charge for the protection plan of $5.99. I called to remove it and was told it was on the first month for free and billed after that. I looked at the first bill from the new house and it was NOT listed at all. I guess DirecTV thought they could get away with adding stuff (that I specifically told them NOT to add) since I don't get a paper bill and wouldn't notice.  

I can't believe they try and get away with this stuff...and really find it hard to believe it isn't illegal? :nono2:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Did they remove it and credit you the $5.99 plus associated taxes?


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

trh said:


> Did they remove it and credit you the $5.99 plus associated taxes?


Well yet another thing to tick me off...yes, they removed it...at a pro-rated rate!!!  I had to call them again and get it removed for the full amount.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I doubt it's some grand corporate conspiracy of willful deception. Perhaps a CSR made a mistake or there was just a glitch in the system. Those things happen. The email you sent them to get this resolved probably required less effort than posting this thread.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Since it has happened before (see previous thread), and it took TWO phone calls to get it fixed correctly...I guess I have a different opinion than you. I have NO doubt DirecTV will do whatever they can to make more money (nothing really wrong with that...I am a supporter of capitalism), but doing things like this in particular when the customer was clear they didn't want the service is wrong.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

They added it to my bill two years ago without telling me. The CSR did it when my multi switch needed replacing so I wouldn't have to pay for the service call. But since it was done without my knowledge, it was removed. Certainly not the proper way to do business.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I doubt it's some grand corporate conspiracy of willful deception. Perhaps a CSR made a mistake or there was just a glitch in the system. Those things happen. The email you sent them to get this resolved probably required less effort than posting this thread.


I think sometimes the computer is programmed does things like this whenever a change of any kind is made and it is not the person on the phone that you are talking to.
I have similar problems anytime I make a change to an AT&T phone service.
Usually a phone call can correct it.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I've seen errors on my bill and the best way to resolve it is email. That way there is a documented record. Also I'd rather not waste my time (or theirs) placing a call on something of such overall insignficance. They have always fixed it in a timely manner.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

the tech onsite can also add the Protection Plan to your account via his handheld. When I hear about the addition of the Protection Plan associated with a tech visit, that is what comes to mind. The practice of adding services to an account without the account holder's knowledge or permission (called "slamming" in this and other industries) is just about the quickest way for a DirecTV csr to be promoted to paying customer.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't resist:

OP, if you've experience this problem every 5-6 years, you could say you have it _once in a blue moon._

:grin:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

There are 2 places you can sign when you get something done. One approves the installation and the other one adds the protection plan. 

Attach rate and disconnect rates are tracked so if someone is doing something dubious it doesn't take long to catch it.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

I just had a service call on 11/14. After reading this thread, I logged in on-line and checked my "recent activity". Along with the service call being listed, it had me signed up for the protection plan on the same day. The service technician did not ever ask me about whether I wanted the protection. He just pointed to where I should sign off on the form that needs to be signed at the end of a service call. I guess I should have read what I signed.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Was it added by the tech or by the CSR when you called in? Mine was added by the CSR. When I called when it showed up on my bill, the CSR I was talking to was able to 'see' that I hadn't added PP so had it deleted. So if you don't want it, you need to call/email DirecTV and have it removed.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

trh said:


> Was it added by the tech or by the CSR when you called in? Mine was added by the CSR. When I called when it showed up on my bill, the CSR I was talking to was able to 'see' that I hadn't added PP so had it deleted. So if you don't want it, you need to call/email DirecTV and have it removed.


On the service call sign-off form, there is a spot for the protection plan. If you want it, you check one of the 3 protection plan options and sign. If you don't want it, the technician has typically instructed me that, to decline the protection, I need to sign without checking off any boxes.

In my case, I just checked my copy of the form. None of the boxes were checked off. But, since it was signed, it would be very easy for that technician to just check the sign-up box after he left my home.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

How much were you quoted for the service call when you set it up?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

trh said:


> How much were you quoted for the service call when you set it up?


It was a no-charge service call to fix up something that was done incorrectly on a previous service call.

The lesson I've learned is that, when the technician tells you to sign the form, the thing to do is to cross out the protection plan options and write "decline" in big letters. Otherwise it is too easy for the technician to check off the protection plan after he/she leaves the site so that he/she can get whatever commission goes along with signing a customer up for the protection plan.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

lesz said:


> I just had a service call on 11/14. After reading this thread, I logged in on-line and checked my "recent activity". Along with the service call being listed, it had me signed up for the protection plan on the same day. The service technician did not ever ask me about whether I wanted the protection. He just pointed to where I should sign off on the form that needs to be signed at the end of a service call. I guess I should have read what I signed.


+1 ALWAYS read what you sign, you may never know what you agree / authorize to if you don't - look at cell phone charge spamming, a perfect example


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> +1 ALWAYS read what you sign, you may never know what you agree / authorize to if you don't - look at cell phone charge spamming, a perfect example


It's amazing how many people foolishly sign without reading.


----------



## retired flyer (Nov 12, 2007)

I think DTV knows most customers don't read their bill closely. A week ago the CSR would not correct a glaring mistake on my bill and I asked for the retention dept. where they immediately corrected the mistake. I wonder if CSRs get a bonus for this kind of response?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

A couple of observations. The adding of the protection plan routine is not new. 

A couple of years ago, I had my roof done, I called Directv to get an alignment done after the roof job. Directv offered the service call for free (without me asking) since I was a long time customer. I appreciated the offer and they came out. Not once was the protection plan discussed, nor did I sign anything regarding the protection plan. Yet, on my next months bill, the protection plan showed up as a line item. One call got it cancelled and the monies refunded, but it was not a call I should have to make.

Second observation, as others have stated, always check your bill. I'm suppose to get the $10 x 24 months HD credit. The credit started in April 2011. It has shown up every month, until this month. I called, spent 15 minutes on the phone, the CSR confirmed I should be getting it but a "system glitch" caused it to not show up this month. Again, one call solved the issue, but not a call I should have to make.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

In my case, I had the unfortunate timing to get an important phone call just as the service technician was finishing up, and I had to manage dealing with the phone call and signing off on the DIRECTV service call at the same time. Even with that, I checked my copy of the sign-off sheet, and I definitely did not sign up for the protection plan. Thus, it could have been the service technician, the service company that DIRECTV contracts, or DIRECTV itself that signed me up. 

When I called DIRECTV, the CSR did remove the protection plan from my account and assured me that she had reversed any pro-rated charges. To reduce the chances of any surprises on my next statement, I also sent an email to Ellen Filipiak's office. When someone from that office called me, she assured me that DIRECTV does not sign people up for the protection plan without their approval. If that is true, then my sign up had to come from somewhere lower on the chain. The customer advocate rep also assured me that they follow up on finding out where the sign up did take place. If that is the case, I would hope that someone would have consequences for his/her unethical actions.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

lesz said:


> In my case, I had the unfortunate timing to get an important phone call just as the service technician was finishing up, and I had to manage dealing with the phone call and signing off on the DIRECTV service call at the same time. Even with that, I checked my copy of the sign-off sheet, and I definitely did not sign up for the protection plan. Thus, it could have been the service technician, the service company that DIRECTV contracts, or DIRECTV itself that signed me up.
> 
> When I called DIRECTV, the CSR did remove the protection plan from my account and assured me that she had reversed any pro-rated charges. To reduce the chances of any surprises on my next statement, I also sent an email to Ellen Filipiak's office. When someone from that office called me, she assured me that DIRECTV does not sign people up for the protection plan without their approval. If that is true, then my sign up had to come from somewhere lower on the chain. The customer advocate rep also assured me that they follow up on finding out where the sign up did take place. If that is the case, I would hope that someone would have consequences for his/her unethical actions.


I would have told the tech to wait while I finished the call, absolutely refuse to sign or agree to anything that I don't read first


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> I would have told the tech to wait while I finished the call, absolutely refuse to sign or agree to anything that I don't read first


a. The phone call was one that was going to take at least a half hour to conclude, and I have no desire to take up a half hour of the technician's time. Also, I had been trying to get in touch with the person who called for 3 days, and I had no interest in cutting the phone call short and having to spend more time waiting for the person to call me back again.

b. As I said in the previous post, I checked my copy of the sign-off sheet, and I did not check off or sign anything on that sheet that would have signed me up for the protection plan. Whoever or whatever got me signed up for the protection plan happened at some point after the technician left my house, and, thus, regardless of how much time I might have spent reading the sign-off sheet, it would have made no difference with regard to getting signed up for the protection plan without my authorization.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

It's always a good idea to log into the web page and check the "recent activity" tab BEFORE you get your next bill after anything at all changes on your account.

I had a DVR installed by a technician a few years ago and the protection plan magically appeared (nothing was discussed about it and nothing was noted on the receipt I was given by the installer). Of course, DirecTV canceled it but the one bonus was they mailed me the "contract" so I actually got to see exactly how the protection plan worked. After reading it, I decided that the protection plan wasn't for me anyway.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

lesz said:


> a. The phone call was one that was going to take at least a half hour to conclude, and I have no desire to take up a half hour of the technician's time. Also, I had been trying to get in touch with the person who called for 3 days, and I had no interest in cutting the phone call short and having to spend more time waiting for the person to call me back again.
> 
> b. As I said in the previous post, I checked my copy of the sign-off sheet, and I did not check off or sign anything on that sheet that would have signed me up for the protection plan. Whoever or whatever got me signed up for the protection plan happened at some point after the technician left my house, and, thus, regardless of how much time I might have spent reading the sign-off sheet, it would have made no difference with regard to getting signed up for the protection plan without my authorization.


that is the difference between you and me - I don't read it, I don't sign it. No exceptions. I wait for them, they can wiat for me.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> that is the difference between you and me - I don't read it, I don't sign it. No exceptions. I wait for them, they can wiat for me.


Which is irrelevant as he has stated, twice now, he did not sign anything related to the protection plan.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

raott said:


> Which is irrelevant as he has stated, twice now, he did not sign anything related to the protection plan.


Thanks. I was beginning to wonder if I had actually said what I thought I had said (twice). And the point is that it makes little difference what you have signed or what you have read if someone's ethics are lacking to the extent that he/she is willing to make changes to the form after he/she has left the site. Perhaps, my best protection was keeping my copy of the form as proof of what I actually did sign and as proof that I did not choose to sign up for the protection plan.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow - the defense of DirecTV in any situation on this forum strikes me as pretty intense. Especially since I have been away from reading this forum much, and have just lately come back with fresh eyes.

Before anyone gets too excited over that comment, I'm a 10+ year subscriber, but I'm neither a "hater", nor a "fanboy". I'm just making an observation from my viewpoint, based on this thread and several others recently.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

I just had this happen to me as well. I had ordered an additional HD DVR, the tech came out this past Friday. Yesterday I received an email from Directv saying thanks for signing up for the PP and that $5.99 will be added to my monthly bill. I immediately called them and they did remove it, however as I mentioned to them, I did not authorize this and it should have never been allowed to be added without my authorization....


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Sackett said:


> I just had this happen to me as well. I had ordered an additional HD DVR, the tech came out this past Friday. Yesterday I received an email from Directv saying thanks for signing up for the PP and that $5.99 will be added to my monthly bill. I immediately called them and they did remove it, however as I mentioned to them, I did not authorize this and it should have never been allowed to be added without my authorization....


I got the feeling from talking with both the front line CSR and the CSR from the customer advocate group that this is not the first time that they have had to deal with this issue. They neither seemed surprised to hear what happened, nor did they offer any resistance to removing the protection plan from my account.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

Sackett said:


> I just had this happen to me as well. I had ordered an additional HD DVR, the tech came out this past Friday. Yesterday I received an email from Directv saying thanks for signing up for the PP and that $5.99 will be added to my monthly bill. I immediately called them and they did remove it, however as I mentioned to them, I did not authorize this and it should have never been allowed to be added without my authorization....


As I write this, I'm waiting on a technician to fix a problem that developed on Sunday. When we were unable to resolve the problem over the phone, the rep told me that a service call would be needed and offered two options 
$49 service call fee
Protection Plan -- $5.99/month which can be discontinued after 2 months. If the plan is discontinued in less than 12 months though,, there will be a $10 termination fee.
So basically, I could pay $49 up front for the service call or $22 if I agreed to enroll in the protection plan then drop it after 2 months.

The telephone rep was very up front about my choices and I made an informed decision. Obviously, DirecTV would like for me to forget about the extra charge and keep the plan but I already have a reminder on my calendar to drop it in two months.

Athena


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Athenian said:


> As I write this, I'm waiting on a technician to fix a problem that developed on Sunday. When we were unable to resolve the problem over the phone, the rep told me that a service call would be needed and offered two options
> $49 service call fee
> Protection Plan -- $5.99/month which can be discontinued after 2 months. If the plan is discontinued in less than 12 months though,, there will be a $10 termination fee.
> So basically, I could pay $49 up front for the service call or $22 if I agreed to enroll in the protection plan then drop it after 2 months.
> ...


According to the terms and conditions there is also a $10 fee to drop the PP in the first year (assuming that is the terms and conditions currently in effect since there seem to be multiple versions on the Directv site.)

http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/1010_protection_plan_terms.pdf


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

raott said:


> According to the terms and conditions there is also a $10 fee to drop the PP in the first year (assuming that is the terms and conditions currently in effect since there seem to be multiple versions on the Directv site.)
> 
> http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/1010_protection_plan_terms.pdf


I'm sorry, isn't that what I said? 2 months @5.99 + $10 Termination = $21.98


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Athenian said:


> I'm sorry, isn't that what I said? 2 months @5.99 + $10 Termination = $21.98


Whoops. That is the trouble with ADD, only read 1/2 the sentence. :grin:


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Athenian said:


> I'm sorry, isn't that what I said? 2 months @5.99 + $10 Termination = $21.98


I could be wrong, but I thought that, with the protection plan, if you cancel within one year, you are also retroactively charged for any repairs/service calls that had been paid for with the protection plan. If that is the case, cancelling after 2 months will cost you 2 months at $5.99 per month + $10 termination fee + the 49.99 for the service call.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

lesz said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought that, with the protection plan, if you cancel within one year, you are also retroactively charged for any repairs/service calls that had been paid for with the protection plan. If that is the case, cancelling after 2 months will cost you 2 months at $5.99 per month + $10 termination fee + the 49.99 for the service call.


That's what the Protection Plan contract said when I got one by accident a few years ago. Unless this has been changed, it is probably still true.

Rather than believe the CSR's "choices", I'd read the contract VERY carefully because that is what is going to happen.

This is just like a story a friend of mine told me about a flood in his basement. His insurance agent told him "that will be covered" but, of course it wasn't as the insurance company deemed the situation a "natural disaster".


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

lesz said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought that, with the protection plan, if you cancel within one year, you are also retroactively charged for any repairs/service calls that had been paid for with the protection plan. If that is the case, cancelling after 2 months will cost you 2 months at $5.99 per month + $10 termination fee + the 49.99 for the service call.


Technically that is correct, however in all my years here I've never seen them actually do so.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Brubear said:


> the tech onsite can also add the Protection Plan to your account via his handheld. When I hear about the addition of the Protection Plan associated with a tech visit, that is what comes to mind. The practice of adding services to an account without the account holder's knowledge or permission (called "slamming" in this and other industries) is just about the quickest way for a DirecTV csr to be promoted to paying customer.


that makes sense, those techs get bonuses for each protection plan they "sell" (or i mean add to the account) lol


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

"bluemoon737" said:


> I know there was a thread about this 5-6 years ago but it's happening again and it isn't right. I just had my service moved to our new house and told them specifically that I didn't want the protection plan. On my second monthly bill (I have paperless billing but usually check it each month unless the amount is what I expect), there was a charge for the protection plan of $5.99. I called to remove it and was told it was on the first month for free and billed after that. I looked at the first bill from the new house and it was NOT listed at all. I guess DirecTV thought they could get away with adding stuff (that I specifically told them NOT to add) since I don't get a paper bill and wouldn't notice.
> 
> I can't believe they try and get away with this stuff...and really find it hard to believe it isn't illegal? :nono2:


Actually.... Your suppose to initial which protection plan that you want .. Then sign and date for the wo and the protection plan .

If you are in a paperless area at the top of the screen is says what you are singing for and you have the option of checking the box that says email me this ..


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Why not just have the tech issue a separate piece of paper to sign for "extra's", such as the PP?


----------

